# How do I install torch down roofing?



## Dimensional

Hello everyone, I need your help, could anyone tell me how to install torch down roof? I don't have any idea about it, but customer want to have kind of roofing done. Please help!!

-------------------------------
Roofers Austin


----------



## ronpickle

You have asked a very generic question, if a roof is torched down then obviously it needs to be replaced, if it is beyond repair. Will you please give me more details or contact us here for more assistance:http://mydfwroofer.com/contact-us/


----------



## LeRayParateur

Torch down roof is a type of membrane that needs to be heater to stick on top of the previous layer. This is likely elastomeric membrane, or mod bit roofing product, that you heat with a torch before applying it.

Although popular for years, this product main advantage seems to be that it's cheap to install, with a result similar to a 1 or 2 plies BUR, with staggered joints. From what I read about the different roofing techniques, torch down is still better than EPDM when installed properly, but personally, I would pay a bit more for TPO made by a reputable company.

Ray
Reparateur Electromenagers Shawinigan


----------



## CrimsonCorpse

Sell the contract and learn hands on how to do it, if you do it with tips and tricks from internet you will not do a good job. There isn't any good torch down videos on youtube. Though you could watch them to see what not to do but the best is having someone show you.


----------



## atlroofman

This person has no business with a torch in his hand on someones roof.
This person needs to be on a concrete slab learning how to torch. this is not somthing one learns on the jobsite. Anyway asphalt products on a flat roof have been obsolete and inferior since EPDM let alone since TPO and PVC. If you need a granular surface use SBS modified peel and stick with smooth surface interply. NO TORCH ON THE ROOF ON MY COMPANYS PROJECTS SINCE TPO WAS INVENTED PERIOD.


----------



## Advanced roofing

We have videos of us torching on our website at http://advanced-roofing.ca they will give you the basic method for laying the roll. But my honest suggestion if you’ve never done it, don’t do it. Subcontract someone who has and make sure they are insured for hot roofing. It’s not worth the risk to you or your company.


----------



## Silb

Good to see members of the community with such good resources to share! Great to see


----------



## skintscot

Yeah, it's great to see


----------



## Rebeccatheroofer

I am doing a big repair, it’s a high rise. The roof has a concrete deck that has a built up roof on it. It’s is 40 years old. A repair was done using emulsion and acylic , the acylic peeled up and now I peeled off the rest, can I torch the bitumen over the emulsion as a base as it is, or do I need to prime the emulsion? Any other ideas, thank you 
Please make your post ASAP . Tk u


----------



## BirminghamRoofs

Torch down can be a very tricky and dangerous roofing material. I would not recommend trying this without a professional. There is a look and feel of how much to heat roll roofing and when to proceed forward with it. Screwing up this process can not only costly but deadly. Again please have someone show you in person it will be worth the $$.... Unless


----------

